# abs control module



## unnaturaly aspirated (Aug 15, 2009)

need some help with no communication problem. I have a 2001 beetle 1.8t 5 speed. ABS light is on and brake light blinks. Vag Com shows:
Thursday,01,April,2010,20:21:44:31797
VCDS Version: Release 908.1
Data version: 20091018
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: 1C - VW New Beetle
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 17 19 22 26 29 35 37 39 46 54 56 75

Mileage: 156830km/97449miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-AVC.lbl
Part No: 06A 906 032 C
Component: 1.8l 5VT NB HS G 3077 
Coding: 00001
Shop #: WSC 05073 
4 Faults Found:
18057 - Powertrain Data Bus: Missing Message from ABS Controller 
P1649 - 35-00 - - 
18081 - Speed Signal: Malfunction Message from ABS Controller 
P1673 - 35-00 - - 
16955 - Brake Switch (F): Implausible Signal 
P0571 - 35-00 - - 
16502 - Engine Coolant Temp. Sensor (G62): Signal too High 
P0118 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
Readiness: 0000 1101 
Pretty sure it the module. I checked the connections on the unit and the three fuses with no luck. Just wandering if all control modules are interchangable or if I have to get a specific one. Also I have heard that they can be rebuilt. Just need some help please. Thanks


----------



## stratocaster (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: abs control module (unnaturaly aspirated)*

Have you checked out the ABS sensors on each wheel yet? I believe there are two on your car--one of them on one of the front wheels and one on either of the rear wheels. The ABS sensor is located on the steering knuckle, and should be pretty easy to spot. 
I would also check all the wiring from the ABS sensors, up to the module and into the ECU. If there aren't any obvious visible problems in the wiring, get a multimeter and check continuity of each wire in the ABS circuit. I know it can get a little tedious, but if I were you I would want to be sure without a doubt that the ABS module was bad before I spent the money to replace it (and they aren't cheap). As far as rebuilding it goes, that tends to cost more than it would to buy a new unit altogether, but I've never priced it out for a VW before.


----------



## unnaturaly aspirated (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: abs control module (unnaturaly aspirated)*

So heres a update. Checked the three green fuses and connections on top of battery, good, checked the module connection, good, used a connection promoter, did not help, so I ordered a new module off ebay. Used it cost $180. Hated to do it, but what can you do! It can and I installed it. What a b*tch! Still nothing. Now Im mad. Decided to check fuses inside car. #9 slot (abs), would you beleive it, BLOWN! Replaced and all is good. A $0.05 fuse ended up costing $180 and my blood, sweat, tears, and a few more years off my life. Moral of the story *CHECK YOUR FUSES FIRST!* Keep it simple stupid.


----------

